# Bark or no bark?



## big andy a (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a large amount of oak on my property and the other day I grabbed a fallen branch which was 3" or so in diameter at the large end.  Today I cut the branch into chunks and split the larger pieces for the smoker.  On some of the branch there is still the bark on the wood.  My question is can I leave this bark on or do I need to remove it before using it in the smoker?

Thanks for the help.

Curt.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 19, 2011)

If the wood is dry the  bark is not a problem.  If it's falling off then let it but don't go through any trouble removing it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2011)

Leave it on.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 19, 2011)

Gee .... when I saw the header I thought it was gonna be another episode of the "Great Foiling Debate".

Leave the bark on.

  Craig


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 19, 2011)

It will do fine both ways


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2011)

It really doesn't matter but I personally would remove it.


----------



## big andy a (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, I'm not going to worry about it.  

And Craig, I figured someone would look at the title and think the same thing - more discussion on foiling or not!

Have a great week guys.

Curt.


----------

